# Sirius and 06?



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Anyone installed a sirius satellite radio in an 06 or 05? If so do you have pics of your setup?


Does the factory radio have an aux output?


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> Anyone installed a sirius satellite radio in an 06 or 05? If so do you have pics of your setup?
> 
> 
> Does the factory radio have an aux output?


I'm thinking of adding Sirius to my GTO also Here is what I've found out so far.

Nope no factory Aux Output/Input however here is a link to a discussion if you feel like adding your own. It's possible http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33445

Also here is a link to a nice Antenna that would mount on the inside of the glass.
http://www.grubbsperformance.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=SPW1&Category_Code=


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

thanks for the help. I'm really confused by that thread. Is the guy producing a kit?


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

anyone tried to hookup a single DIN head unit?


----------

